# Turkey bonus point draw odds up (08)



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bonus point draw odds for 08 are up. There on the DWR , hunting , Upland game page.

Last time I looked they just had the drawing odds report, But now you can see bonus
point odd's. And as I thought, my 7 points are a lock on a Pahvant A tag!!

Looking forward to April 11.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

You should be a lock, and I hope my 5 points will at least give me a chance, but I don't think bonus points mean anything but a $10 donation in this state. :shock:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> You should be a lock, and I hope my 5 points will at least give me a chance, but I don't think bonus points mean anything but a $10 donation in this state. :shock:


+1


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Goofy Elk, looks like I should be hunting turks this spring.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Next spring we'll ALL be hunting Turks.


----------

